# Testing early using clearblue digital and getting a BFN?!?!?!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies pls help ive been silly and tested early  

I am taking clomid and am due AF on wednesday i tested early on sunday morning using clearblue digital test and got a bfn how reliable is this is there a chance i could still get a bfp on wednesday i am really down now and thinki know deep down it will stay a bfn, but i have just just heard that clearblue digital isn't very reliable could anyone help me pls..?!?!?!?

Thanx in advance!!! 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I think you're testing a bit too early hun if your AF isn't due for a few days.

When did you ovulate ? If you're on clomid did you have any follicle tracking scans, did you use an OPK to detect LH surge and/or have you had progesterone blood test 7dpo to confirm ovulation ?

Implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12dpo and only once there's enough HCG hormone released from the embryo will a peestick be able to pick it up.

Also depends on the sensitivity of the peestick...Clearblue is a reliable test although I'm not entirely sure but I think it's sensitivity is around 25 or 50 mIU (I'm sure someone will be able to confirm) whilst others pick up any HCG over 10 mIU. Have a look on here as lots of information...

www.peeonastick.com

I would hold off testing until your AF is due.

Good luck
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanku Natasha, i ovulate on my own was given clomid as our next step was ivf but we couldn't afford to go private as i have a son from a previous relationship, so cons just gave as this as a last resort!!

I used opk and confirmed lh surge on day 13!!!

I was so positive now im just feeling really down and im sure im starting to get af signs!!!

Thanx for ur reply i will check out website!!


xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Carley

I think you've tested way too early  .  I know how tempting it is but it doesn't mean anything either way this early and just does your head in.  When I got preganant I found the non digital more reliable early on than digital - and I think First Response picks up lower HGC at around 25 whereas the digital CB is 50 as Minxy says.   Don't give up hope yet and sending you lots of     for Wednesday.  I really hope it's great news for you.  Reb


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you got a definite positive OPK (your test line darker or same colour as control line) on cd13 then that just indicates the LH surge, not ovulation.  You would usually ovulate around 36hrs after the surge (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs) so that would mean approx ovulation on cd14/15.

Looking at your ticker it says you're on cd26 today...so you're only 11/12dpo today....far too early to be testing and getting an accurate result.  I would definitely leave testing again for a few days....personally don't see point in putting unnecessary anxiety on yourself by testing too early.  

I was prescribed clomid 5 years ago, for 6mths...I too ovulate naturally but after 2 naturally conceived early mc's, alternate months decided to go a little erratic so the clomid regulated everything and also gave me a boost ie released more eggs each month.......but I still had follicle tracking scans for the 1st 3mths I was on clomid plus had a few progesterone blood tests during that time too.

Pregnancy symptoms can be similar to AF symptoms which can be similar to clomid side effects so I honestly wouldn't read anything to anything !  Of the times I've got pg (6), I've never had a clue and hasn't really been much different from all the months I've not conceived.

Hold on until at least Wednesday/Thursday when you should be around 14dpo and hopefully you'll get that BFP.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanku for explaining in more detail i am not being scanned or having any bloods!!

I looked at that website and read the lady's research on digital tests and took mine apart to find 2 thin strips one with 1 line and one with 2 lines but one faint i know this prob means nothing and i also have the normal discharge i normally get b4 AF  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Carley

You need to ignore the pregnancy test strips when you take them apart...also need to ignore any lines that appear after the recommended timeframe as may be evaporation lines.

Please stop torturing yourself otherwise you'll drive yourself fruit loopy  

As I mentioned, you're only 11/12dpo today (you didn't actually ovulate on cd13, you just got the LH surge on that day)......you've still got a few days before you should be testing.  It could well be that there's a little embryo in there that has only just implanted (can be up to around cd12) and only then will there be enough HCG released...you need to give it a bit longer.

Try to keep yourself busy over the next few days.  I know it's far from easy (have been through enough 2ww over 7 years to know exactly how you're feeling)....you just need to try and stop analysing and early testing  

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanx Natasha never to sure about wen to test as im not having ivf/icsi just clomid!!!

Take care xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It's about the same re timing....whether ttc naturally, clomid, IUI, ICSI/IVF......14 days past ovulation or 14 days past egg collection is the very earliest to test (although with IVF/ICSI the test date can vary).

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wondered if you managed to hold off testing or whether you've given in to temptation ?  If you ovulated cd15 and you're cd28 today then you'd be 13dpo today....still a little early really but was wondering how you were doing ?

Fingers crossed
Natasha


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Natasha, it's a bfn for me im afraid......AF has just arrived!!!!  

x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Carley


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Carley  

Look after yourself and fingers crossed for next month 

Take care
Natasha


----------

